
Show HN: Record a podcast completely in the browser - randall
http://www.epishow.com/
======
alexlawrence
Been using for awhile. Love it. Super easy to use.

------
AshFurrow
Neat, reminds me of [https://tryca.st](https://tryca.st)

------
EGreg
Doesnt work in iOS

~~~
hliyan
Nor on Ubuntu (Chrome)

~~~
randall
ios will be an app (someday). Ubuntu we'll probably fix soon.

~~~
SoulMan
Yeah, I am not worried about mobile. If it works in ubuntu it will be
lifesaver.

------
marknadal
Great job, excited to use this!

